

Google Fusion Tables - eduardoflores
http://tables.googlelabs.com/

======
brandonkm
Heres the official Google blog post that explains everything a bit more
[http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2009/06/google-fusion-
tab...](http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2009/06/google-fusion-tables.html)

------
stse
Wonder if this came out of their acquisition of Gapminder's Trendalyzer
software. The one also featured in the Ted videos with Hans Rosling [1]. They
seem to at least have integrated it under "Visualize > Motion", but it isn't
working for me right now.

[1] <http://www.ted.com/speakers/hans_rosling.html>

------
henning
Google has a difficult task ahead of them as Avi Bryant & co have been working
on DabbleDB, which seems quite similar to this, for a couple years now.
www.dabbledb.com

~~~
adw
There's also Swivel (swivel.com), Verifiable (verifiable.com) and as mentioned
earlier IBM's Many Eyes. You've always got the glowering presence of the
Business Intelligence giants (SAP/Business Objects in particular) too...

And our startup (timetric.com) too, I guess, though looking at this our
emphasis is very different to theirs: we do time series exclusively, which
means we have a completely different set of strengths and weaknesses.

Interestinly enough, though maybe not suprisingly, some of the early adopters
have been newspapers. IBM are working with the New York Times; we're UK based
and have been working with the Guardian...

------
mojonixon
IBM has manyeyes <http://manyeyes.alphaworks.ibm.com/manyeyes/>

------
adi92
wow.. this is really cool.. so unlike wolfram alpha, which is painstakingly
gathering data from different sources themselves, google might be using this
to let users give them the data (assuming they choose to make it public)

------
udekaf
Google's going the way text indexing -> data visualizing/mining?

------
pmorici
seems pretty rough even for a "labs" offering.

